# Netflix on TiVo with 20.4.5, no ultra HD



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Before the last update on my Roamio (20.4.5) when I would start watching a Netflix streaming movie it would start out at a resolution of 280 moving quickly to 480 than 720 than 1080 then to the words ultra HD 1080, now (after the 20.4.5 update) the Netflix resolution gets only to 1080. You could see the Netflix resolution when you press the info button on the TiVo remote, it is in the upper left hand part of the TV screen. 
Does anybody see Ultra HD on Netflix with the new 20.4.5 TiVo update ??

Edit
I am sorry as Netflix did use the term super HD but I can't edit the title, I knew it was something with the 1080 that I no longer see.


----------



## jlww68 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have also noticed same issue. Have restarted TiVo Roamio and reset network and reset router. Still No SuperHD.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I think "1080" is the highest the app shows at this point.

You can search for "Example Short" and see your actual bitrate/resolution on the test video.

For me the Info button shows only "1080" but the video bitrate is the full 5800 kbps (the highest SuperHD goes.)


----------



## jlww68 (Jul 31, 2012)

Before the update, in the left hand cornor, when you pushed the info button on the remote, it displayed 1080 SuperHD. Now it just says 1080. The boot up when you select a movie or show lags. Before it went from 0-99 in a split second, it now takes about 7 seconds.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jlww68 said:


> Before the update, in the left hand cornor, when you pushed the info button on the remote, it displayed 1080 SuperHD. Now it just says 1080. The boot up when you select a movie or show lags. Before it went from 0-99 in a split second, it now takes about 7 seconds.


That exactly what I see so it not a problem just in my TiVo system, good to know.


----------



## lucan (Aug 11, 2014)

I learned from AVS Forums that Netflix removed the additional labels on all platforms to avoid confusion. The only thing you will now see is 1080.


----------



## bfollowell (Aug 24, 2013)

OK, I guess I'm confused. UHD and 4K seem to have become synonymous terms. Since the Roamio line can only output at a max resolution of 1080p, what difference would it make that Netflix shows _only_ 1080?

What am I missing?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

bfollowell said:


> OK, I guess I'm confused. UHD and 4K seem to have become synonymous terms. Since the Roamio line can only output at a max resolution of 1080p, what difference would it make that Netflix shows _only_ 1080?
> 
> What am I missing?


The bit rate from Netflix that you are receiving, super HD was the max bit rate Netflix put out if your internet could handle it.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

bfollowell said:


> OK, I guess I'm confused. UHD and 4K seem to have become synonymous terms. Since the Roamio line can only output at a max resolution of 1080p, what difference would it make that Netflix shows _only_ 1080?
> 
> What am I missing?


That Netflix introduced a new term, "Ultra HD 1080", by which they meant 1080p. Obviously that was easily confused with UHD, so the term "Ultra HD 1080" has been retired by the Netflix software. Apparently the resolution goes to 1080p (when feasible) quietly now.

The difference would be between 1080i and 1080p.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

ej42137 said:


> That Netflix introduced a new term, "Ultra HD 1080", by which they meant 1080p. Obviously that was easily confused with UHD, so the term "Ultra HD 1080" has been retired by the Netflix software. Apparently the resolution goes to 1080p (when feasible) quietly now.
> 
> The difference would be between 1080i and 1080p.


are you sure it was ever called ultra HD 1080? I think it was just super hd

http://blog.netflix.com/2013/09/highest-quality-hd-now-available-to-all.html

I think the OP was confused by ultra HD/4k.


----------



## bfollowell (Aug 24, 2013)

Jeff_DML said:


> are you sure it was ever called ultra HD 1080? I think it was just super hd
> 
> http://blog.netflix.com/2013/09/highest-quality-hd-now-available-to-all.html
> 
> I think the OP was confused by ultra HD/4k.


Well, I don't know about the OP, but I was confused. Thanks for clearing it up guys.

- Byron


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

(If you think you've read this before it may be because I posted it in a thread at AVS Forum).

That stream info display is undocumented, unsupported debug code, but so many people know about it at this point that it might as well be a feature. If available, it's bound to a remote key so many people who don't know about it might stumble upon it by chance. (Not all devices have a remote key to bring it up--for example, my Rokus and my Panasonic BDP don't). Occasionally there's a bug in it and being debug code fixing such a bug is bottom-of-the-barrel priority. That, however, doesn't stop people from complaining. There've been times when a bug caused it to say "1080 SD" instead of "1080 HD" (or "2160 SD" instead of "2160 HD" for 4K content on 4K devices). Of course, there's no such thing as a resolution 720x1280 and above which is "SD"; all such resolutions are HD by definition. But I'm sure that people called them and complained that they were no longer getting "1080 HD" (having convinced themselves that "1080 SD" was not as sharp ). I have no doubt that this is the reason why they removed the redundant SD and HD labels.

"Super HD" is an obsolete term. They never used it in the new common Netflix UI at all. It used to connote 1080p at 4300- and 5800 Kbps, as opposed to non-super 1080p at 3850 Kbps, but they've since eliminated the 3850 Kbps video encode. My devices with the old common Netflix UI still use the term. There are some titles which are 720p-only (and a few that were non-super-1080p-only) for which the descriptions would say only "HD" but there's no way to tell which they are in the new UI. In my My List right now _The Cider House Rules_ and _Chasing Amy_ are both 720p-only but you can't tell that at a glance in the new common UI; in fact you can never really be sure that it's 720p-only or you're not getting enough bandwidth to get the 1080p encodes.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Jeff_DML said:


> are you sure it was ever called ultra HD 1080? I think it was just super hd
> 
> http://blog.netflix.com/2013/09/highest-quality-hd-now-available-to-all.html
> 
> I think the OP was confused by ultra HD/4k.


No, I took that term from the OP. The preceding post has better information than I gave.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

The only way to get UHD content on Netflix is through specific smart tv netflix apps on specific smart tvs. What you ar thinking of was netflix's strange Super HD label that just meant 1080p. Apparently they dropped this label, but none of this matters if you cannot tell the difference anyway.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I think "1080" is the highest the app shows at this point.
> 
> You can search for "Example Short" and see your actual bitrate/resolution on the test video.
> 
> For me the Info button shows only "1080" but the video bitrate is the full 5800 kbps (the highest SuperHD goes.)


I did the "Example Short" but saw no place for checking out the bit rate I was getting, could you give me more information as how you got the Netflix bit rate on your TiVo.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

lessd said:


> I did the "Example Short" but saw no place for checking out the bit rate I was getting, could you give me more information as how you got the Netflix bit rate on your TiVo.


You need specifically "Example Short 23.976". "El Fuente: 60 MP10" will give you the same info and is much more interesting and pleasant to watch (it also has 2160p encodes which the other does not, though, as aaronwt points out below, "Example Short" has ear-splitting audio test tones which "El Fuente" does not ). There are many versions of both test clips only one of which has bit rate/resolution info printed on its constituent video encodes, so be careful to select the right one. (EDIT: I'm on my PC now so I've added links to those titles).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Here is the link to the Example Short 23.976

http://www.netflix.com/WiMovie/7013...q6u_X7Rvu8SkMC-PujA3WEVISKdl5W8Dp2whoCxkDw_wc

Example Short 23.976

it also has test tones for the 5.1 channels if you play the 5.1 audio track.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Super HD used to be something special that was only available through certain ISPs. Since it's available to all, they probably just dropped to term.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

morac said:


> Super HD used to be something special that was only available through certain ISPs. Since it's available to all, they probably just dropped to term.


I believe that they dropped the term because they eliminated the non-"Super" 3850 Kbps 1080p encode, so now the "Super HD" encodes are their only 1080p ones. The sad thing about this is that the label gave a way to see that a title is 720p-only since those were labelled simply "HD". Of course this prevents HD title discrimination based on maximum resolution .

EDIT: Oh no! They've removed the "Super HD" label from my last few devices with the old common Netflix UI, WD TV Live and Panasonic DMP-BDT220 and Sony BDP-S390 (presumably for the latter; I have checked the S390). This happened in the past few days, cause I checked it when I made that post on the 13th. With that, all trace of the admitted stupid "Super HD" label has been eradicated. Now there's no way to find out for sure if a title is 720p-only .

EDIT EDIT: The term yet survives in the Win8 app! Unfortunately it's not the best platform for checking for 720p-only since many titles which are HD in embedded players are SD-only on all PC players (strangely, sometimes HD is available in the HTML5 player on IE11 but not in the Win8 app or vice versa).


----------

